# what colour of smoke ?



## Letsgovanning (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me what the different colours of smoke signify on a Ducato 2.5 TDi engine :-

I have light blue smoke coming from the exhaust all the time, does anybody know what this means ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is your van using oil?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Blue smoke indicates that oil is being burned somewhere-either valve seals or piston rings are the usual culprit. My 2.5TDi gives out black smoke on startup for a couple of minutes then virtually no smoke at all.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try putting some injector cleaner in the fuel tank before you take any drastic action.

Can also be a sign of the engine not getting hot enough, check the thermostat.

Peter


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
As waleem.
Blue is generally Oil.
Black is generally over fuelling.
White is generally Steam/Water.
Pink is generally after to much weed !!!
GC


----------

